# Earth Animal No Hide Chew- new favorite



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG & Sonny love the stix and 4" bones. Scarlett goes nuts for the 7"

No-Hide Chicken Chews, are made from compressed chicken meat and are always made from American farm-raised chicken with no added hormones, steroids or chemicals. No-Hide Chicken Chews give new meaning to dog chews. Try the safer, healthier alternative today!

NO-HIDE BENEFITS
• 100% Digestible
• Safe and Nutritious
• Durable, Long-Lasting Chew
• Promotes Healthy Teeth and Gums
• Made with Real American Farm-Raised Chicken
• Manufactured in our USDA Inspected Human Food Facility
• No Chemicals or Additives
• No Bleaches or Formaldehydes
• Not Leather!

http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Animal-...44744683&sr=1-2&keywords=Earth+animal+no+hide

Earth Animal No Hide Chicken Chews Dog Treats, 4" 2 Pack | NaturalPetWarehouse.com

Earth Animal No Hide Chicken Stix Dog Treats, 10 Pack | NaturalPetWarehouse.com


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll look for these. Something good to chew on! Hope they are not as expensive as bully sticks.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They run $4.99 for a single and $9 for two pack. The stix are cheaper. I like it as BG will actually chew on them


----------



## haggis (Feb 18, 2016)

How long do they last (chewing time)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

For the chis it can be days or weeks. They pick it up chew awhile then take a break. Now the bigger dogs I give them larger sizes and they might last an evening.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

What do these get like after they've been chewed for a while? Do these get all rubbery and floppy? Lol. Just wondering if they can bite pieces off, or if it gets slowly knawed away.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They slowly eat it away. I have not seen either my bigs or small be able to take it off in chunks and it is always on the hard side not floppy or rubbery.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome! I'll have to give these a try then.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

NP at all!


----------



## haggis (Feb 18, 2016)

*on sale*

Just checked the site and they are on sale!!! 4" strips $4 cheaper than on Amazon. I was looking at the reviews for the 4" and people were talking about giving them to sheep dogs and other big dogs. Will these be too big for my 3 pounder. (Darn the sticks are out of stock)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You can give the 4" but it will take awhile for them to get through it. MY 60lb pup will chew it. I will give the 4" when I can't find these:

Earth Animal No Hide Chicken Stix Dog Treats, 10 Pack | NaturalPetWarehouse.com


----------



## haggis (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks for info on the 4". they are out of the sticks just now, put my name on mailing list to be notified when they come in.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

One thing I like more about the 4" chews is that they come in multiple proteins. I ordered a Chicken, Salmon, and Beef. Can't wait to see how Onyx likes them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome let me know!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted about these chews! Onyx has tried the Salmon so far and absolutely loves it. They're exactly the type of chew I've been looking for for months.

She can chew them for a couple of hours without consuming much of it, which is saying a lot considering she can finish most chews within 20 minutes. I LOVE that they get soft as she chews them. I've let her have hard chews in the past (like Himalayan cheese chews) and had too many problems with her teeth. These don't get disgustingly stringy though like all of the tendon chews I've tried. Going by the info for the chicken ones, these are low in calories too. Best of all, no poop problems since letting her have it :foxes_207: 

The only downside I can see is that it's really hard to take them away from her haha.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! I am so glad she enjoys them! BG is not really a fan of bones except these so I knew we found something awesome when I saw her chewing on it. LOL


----------

